# midbass drivers



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i just installed some 6.5" midbass drivers in the rear of my nx. Im planning on amping them and setting a highpass crossover point at around 90 hz, my question is will it hurt my driver to send the full range signal to them for awhile? probably like 2 weeks or so, i want to make sure they dont have any defects before i dive into the amp install. 
So for now they are running only off the HU


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

If your running full range and powering them off a HU, Do Not Turn Them Up!. For one thing the HU puts out dirty power and not much at that. Secondly the midbass driver is not designed to reproduce the low freq.'s that you'll be giving it.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i would cross them over at about 150Hz. 90 is awful low


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

well they were designed to be crossed at 90, I havent put the amps or the subs in yet i wanted to make sure all my new speakers worked, and they do, so within the next 2 weeks everything will be getting amp and run though an equalizer and crossed properly.


I only hope i didnt damage my drivers, bcuz i have pushed them a couple of times to see when distortion kicks in


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

cranium said:


> *i would cross them over at about 150Hz. 90 is awful low *


150 hz is a way too high x-over pt. for a 6.5" midbass. Anywhere from 80-100 hz should be fine depending on individual system requirements. And running them off head unit power won't hurt them as long as you keep distortion in check. 

Usually, a 150 hz x-over point would be for either a 4" or a 5.25" midrange. If your 6.5 can't handle 80-100hz, make sure the front wave and the back wave are isolated. Or make sure there are no air leaks front to back and make the mount or enclosure as airtight as possible.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

unfortunately because the nx is the worst sound enviorment you could ever dream of working on, none of speaker mounting points are air tight. 
And i cant think of a way to separate the front from the back on the rear speakers :/ for any of you familiar with an NX any ideas would be great, even if it means making 2 more boxes.
If i have to make to more boxes they cannot go into the hatch i want them in the cabin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

mid bass drivers are precisly that just for mids and high frequency bass by playing them at 90htz you won't really hear them at thet frequency because there are not powerfull enough and the cone size isn't big enough


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

well fortunately, i finally got my EQ installed and all my wires run this weekend, now all i gotta do this week is drop the amps and the subs in, 
If i did everything right (my first install) should have it all up and running, crossed over properly in an hour


----------

